# جامعة الزقازيق > قانون العقوبات الخاص >  المحاضرة الثانية online لطلاب الفرقة الثالثة - مادة قانون العقوبات القسم الخاص

## د.شيماء عطاالله

الطلاب الأعزاء 

طلاب الفرقة الثالثة بكلية الحقوق - جامعة الزقازيق 

مرفق لكم لينك المحاضرة الثانية online لمادة قانون العقوبات القسم الخاص 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_BMI...CQTceb&index=2

مع خالص دعواتي بالتوفيق والسداد

----------

